# Rattler



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Almost stepped on this guy yesterday going into my garage.

Dispatched with a marble to the head with my meatbro version of Metros.

Can't have them around my little ones and my animals


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

Did you eat it? I've heard they're good but never had a chance to try it.


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Devil'sRival said:


> Did you eat it? I've heard they're good but never had a chance to try it.


No But I have another one in the freezer


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job on the pest control!

As a lad, I killed every one I saw, as they were a serious danger to man and beast on the farm. We used to have an old crank corn sheller in the corn crib, and it was attached to the side of a large wooden box where I set the bucket to catch the shelled corn. I went in one day to shell some corn for the chickens, reached over to set the bucket under the sheller, and knocked a rattler off the edge of the box as I reached to set the bucket down. Yep .... I jumped straight up it seemed about 10 feet!!! I guess it was in there hunting for mice. I grabbed an old shovel that was hanging on the wall and beat it to death. My heart did not settle down for an hour!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Charles said:


> Good job on the pest control!
> 
> As a lad, I killed every one I saw, as they were a serious danger to man and beast on the farm. We used to have an old crank corn sheller in the corn crib, and it was attached to the side of a large wooden box where I set the bucket to catch the shelled corn. I went in one day to shell some corn for the chickens, reached over to set the bucket under the sheller, and knocked a rattler off the edge of the box as I reached to set the bucket down. Yep .... I jumped straight up it seemed about 10 feet!!! I guess it was in there hunting for mice. I grabbed an old shovel that was hanging on the wall and beat it to death. My heart did not settle down for an hour!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I know what you mean Charles, I've had a few close calls with them!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks like the marble put a thump in on his head!! Nice shot!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Back in CA we had a gob of big ole rattlers. While actually they are not particularly aggressive to humans, they are so well camouflaged that one can't see them and you know the rest, while walking about. Dogs especially being curious will want to putz with them which isn't taken lightly by ole Mr. No-shoulders. Best to skin carefully, gut 'em, cut into 2 inch sections, fry the sections, dredged in a mix of flour, corn meal, salt/pepper in bacon grease and make a nifty hat band out of the skin. I got pretty good running over them on the road without ruining the skin and rattles, just pop 'em in the head with a tire and it's fry pan time and I could sell/trade the skins and rattles to my local leather guy who'd make had bands.

Charles, check the price of a cast iron corn sheller... A friend motorized his here (imported from USA Granger catalogue). I guess the company saved the molds or someone else did and they still make them. You can't beat 'em. Hope you still have yours. I could sure use one here!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

If you cut down the belly scales with a pair of scissors cut the head off you can peel him like a banana and put the skin in 91% rubbing alcohol for about 2 hours and tack him to a board and place in the hot sun he will be tan in less than a hour make good slingshot handle wraps.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> If you cut down the belly scales with a pair of scissors cut the head off you can peel him like a banana and put the skin in 91% rubbing alcohol for about 2 hours and tack him to a board and place in the hot sun he will be tan in less than a hour make good slingshot handle wraps.


That's pretty much how I do it Joe, I also use Glycerin with alcohol after the initial wipe down seems to keep the skin softer


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> If you cut down the belly scales with a pair of scissors cut the head off you can peel him like a banana and put the skin in 91% rubbing alcohol for about 2 hours and tack him to a board and place in the hot sun he will be tan in less than a hour make good slingshot handle wraps.


I'll bet that is a good handle wrap.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > If you cut down the belly scales with a pair of scissors cut the head off you can peel him like a banana and put the skin in 91% rubbing alcohol for about 2 hours and tack him to a board and place in the hot sun he will be tan in less than a hour make good slingshot handle wraps.
> ...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

At my place in Geneva, Texas, Timber Rattlers are the most seen Rattlesnakes. Unfortunately, they are a protected species, so if I see one, I may become a law breaker.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting Rockslinger. Just always be careful until you get the head off those buggers bite even after you dispatch them for quite some time.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> At my place in Geneva, Texas, Timber Rattlers are the most seen Rattlesnakes. Unfortunately, they are a protected species, so if I see one, I may become a law breaker.


There are 11 species and 7 sub species in Az. 5 of the 18 are protected

http://jrreptile.tripod.com/id44.htm


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Serpent lobotomy - nice! You could name that shooter 'Snake Charmer' after that slick little .410 single shot.*


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That's how I skint 'em also...slit down the centerline of the belly and around the head and around just up from the rattles and pull the skin off easily. All that nice tender pink Mr. No Shoulders meat is lookin' atcha.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Serpent lobotomy - nice! You could name that shooter 'Snake Charmer' after that slick little .410 single shot.*


Thanks, good idea!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

rockslinger said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > At my place in Geneva, Texas, Timber Rattlers are the most seen Rattlesnakes. Unfortunately, they are a protected species, so if I see one, I may become a law breaker.
> ...


them 5 better have bodyguards around if I am out that way again.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> rockslinger said:
> 
> 
> > Henry in Panama said:
> ...


You would probably never see them Joe, I never have and I've stomped thru this part of the high desert for the last 43 years hunting fishing and hiking.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Where are you in AZ? I chase snakes and such all summer here. I don't kill them though, just photograph them. I've photographed all rattlesnake species in AZ and all but one species in the US. I hope to knock off that last one this summer.

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

here is one I got from Ghost in a trade, eastern timber rattler if I remember right!


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

Do u have to put that plastic on the handle to hold it


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

it is sinew, with varnish


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

What is sinew


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Ian! said:


> What is sinew


 tendon; especially : one dressed for use as a cord or thread

Its animal tendons


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

Yup, it may be synthetic but knowing Ghost it could just as well be real tendon


----------

